# Doin it again..



## Fiction (Oct 16, 2006)

Starting My second journal..here's what I have goin. After the first grow decided to switch from promix to a hydro set up. Not sure what this kind of system is called. Had the idea from a friend to build it. works for him so ima give it a try. Also added a vent to my 400w hood, 300cfm fan and threw an ionic breeze in there to help with the air. All these things seem to be keeping the temps in check 83highs-70 lows. This time Im starting with 6 plants 3 strawberry cough clones and 3 blueberry skunk seedlings. I put the clones in 4 inch net pots and the seedlings in 6 inch. I did it this way because I figured I'd need to grow the blueberry skunk larger before determining sex so i gave them the extra root space. Their sitting in 2 seprate resovoirs with 8 gallons of water in each. Theirs 2 airstones in each res tank along with a small water pump feeding each pot a slow steady drip and im usin hydroton as a medium. I transfered them in from promix pots a week ago and their doin great. Heres some pics..will keep u updated. peace!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*Looking good Fiction. I see ya made a few adjustments to the grow room adding the cool hood and what not. Looking foward to following your grow from beginning to end. Here is some GREEN MOJO to start your grow off.  *


----------



## Fiction (Oct 16, 2006)

Thank for the mojo tbg!


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 17, 2006)

hey their looking good so far keep it up nice grow room


----------



## Tonto (Oct 17, 2006)

Stepping your game up..... I'm impressed and will no doubt be checking on this grow daily.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 17, 2006)

Sin inc said:
			
		

> hey their looking good so far keep it up nice grow room


Thanks bro will keep u all updated


----------



## Fiction (Oct 17, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Stepping your game up..... I'm impressed and will no doubt be checking on this grow daily.


 
Thanks man..imma do my best this time.


----------



## Fiction (Oct 18, 2006)

Here a pic from today..Lots of roots n veg growth goin on


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Oct 18, 2006)

Lookin Good..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 19, 2006)

*Looking good Fiction. With every grow it's only gonna get better.  *


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 19, 2006)

Looking good mate.. Hope mine turns out as good


----------



## Fiction (Oct 24, 2006)

So its been 2.5 weeks now since I tranplanted them into the system. Things are goin great. Lots of new growth everyday. Only one problem..How am i gonn let these seedlings catch up to my clones? Im thinking of topping off the clones in bout a week to slow them down n give the seedlings time to catch up. Any suggestions? heres some pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 24, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Your ladies and babies are looking great. Yes i would top them and let the other's catch up. We did the same thing and it worked great. *


----------



## Fiction (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks for the advice tbg..i'lve topped them off will post pics later


----------



## Fiction (Oct 29, 2006)

Here's some pics of how things have been goin..Been so stoned Kinda forgot when I started this but im pretty sure its been about 3 weeks. I've topped off the clones to try and let the blueberry skunk seedlings catch up. Its a jungle back there now. Hopefully wont be having any space issues in the future. The strawberry cough clones are a little over a foot tall now..thats all for now enjoy the pics -=] I cant wait for flower mode


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 29, 2006)

wow man thats some real fast and healthy growth you've got going on. System seems like its working like a charm!


----------



## rockydog (Oct 29, 2006)

Man those things really grow in Hydro dont they? Lookin beautiful Fiction. Keep it up.


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 29, 2006)

how that some fast growing you have there a don't know much about hydro but  nice keep it up


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 30, 2006)

*Everything is looking great Fiction. What more can you ask for except maybe some big fat buds.   Keep up the great work man. *


----------



## Fiction (Nov 1, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Everything is looking great Fiction. What more can you ask for except maybe some big fat buds.  Keep up the great work man. *


 
Thanks TBG..I took your advice and topped the clones. Just one question..Is it ok to top them off more than once? They're growing too fast for the blueberry seedlings to catch up. here's a few updated pic Thanks again..peace!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

*Yes Fiction you can top your plants more than once. Just be careful and use the 30% rule like ya do with clones. So if your plant has 10 tops you can trim 3 of them. Hope this makes since man i just woke up.  *


----------



## Fiction (Nov 5, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yes Fiction you can top your plants more than once. Just be careful and use the 30% rule like ya do with clones. So if your plant has 10 tops you can trim 3 of them. Hope this makes since man i just woke up.  *


 
Thanks for the advice tbg...These babies are growin really fast! ill show some updates soon..Peace bro


----------



## Fiction (Nov 13, 2006)

So here's where I'm at. I just topped off the clones about a week ago and will be switching the lights on them soon. Here's some pics of before and after the topping and some pics of the sour diesel nugs I been toking on tonight :bong:  enjoy! hopefully packin on the bud in a few weeds..also picked up a few new nutes for this grow. Peace!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 13, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. The young ladies are looking great man but that bud looks better. Pass that **** over here mang.   Great job man keep it up. *


----------



## Fiction (Nov 24, 2006)

So here where I'm at. Its been 2 weeks of flowering and the clones have started budding. Plus the 3 blueberry seedling showed sex 2 females 1 male! I removed him from the room. Here some pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 25, 2006)

Fiction said:
			
		

> So here where I'm at. Its been 2 weeks of flowering and the clones have started budding. Plus the 3 blueberry seedling showed sex 2 females 1 male! I removed him from the room. Here some pics.


*Everything is looking great Fiction.  Congrats on the two Blueberry females.   Keep up the great work man the ladies will love ya for it in the end. :aok: *


----------



## Fiction (Nov 25, 2006)

Thank for the feedback tbg! hopfully next update will have some bud porn goin on. lol


----------



## Tonto (Nov 25, 2006)

Looking GREAT Fiction!! If you have the time, could you post a thread on how you made the hydro system, how you operate it, the watering cycles, nutes, ect for the rest of us to learn by? Thanks!


----------



## Fiction (Nov 26, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Looking GREAT Fiction!! If you have the time, could you post a thread on how you made the hydro system, how you operate it, the watering cycles, nutes, ect for the rest of us to learn by? Thanks!


 
Thanks Fluid I'll make a post expaining the whole set up later today.:ccc:


----------



## Fiction (Dec 2, 2006)

So here's where I'm at..The strawberry cough clones have stopped stretchin..good thing since i ran out of space again..had to boost the light all the way up. All are showing buds  and the sweet leaf and carbo load seems to be working wonders. I'll enclose some pics and a diagram of my set up for my bro fluid...sorry it took so long to explain it..been busy few weeks.although this system is cheap and easy to make i wouldnt recommend it. It's not very practical..the roots sit in the res tank itself...clogin up the water pump and its a ***** to have to change the water. as far as nutes go..i use the advanced nutrients 2 part chemical nutes with carboload n sweetleaf as additives.. u can see pics of them in one of my earlier posts on this thread. always using them at about half strength to be safe. The water gets changed every week. enjoy the pics..any questions..feel free to ask..thanks peace.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 11, 2006)

Everythin is good..altho I was havin trouble keepin them standin up straight so I set up a type of clothes line method to keep them all uniform..heres so pics =]


----------



## Tonto (Dec 12, 2006)

Is that a HPS light? The color is much more white than I'm used to. 
How close in inches are the plants to the light? Mine are about 10" being the closest point, and would love to get them closer for better lumens to all of the plant.
Anyway, looking awesome Fiction, keep it up!


----------



## Fiction (Dec 12, 2006)

Whas up fluid? Yeh its a 400w hps. I really dont understand why its white either. I have another HPS and it burns orange/yellow. I've got the tops of my plants bout 7 inches away at the closest points. My last grow I wasnt really able to get them that close but now that I drilled a hole in the hood and added a 300cfm fan exhaustin air directly from the bulb I'm able to keep'em in close...thanks for the feedback bro..will keep everyone updated..peace


----------



## Tonto (Dec 13, 2006)

I hear you. I have a glass covering under the light, it helps keep the heat down very well, and I'm not working in a totally enclosed space. Temps stay under 78*.
Really strange about the light color! You ever think about changing to the orange light about half way through flower to give them a 2200k boost?


----------



## Fiction (Dec 13, 2006)

Those are some nice temps u got..This time around I've had the same luck with keep the heat down. I usually top out at 79-80 and 65-69 when lights are out. I actually am considering tryin the other bulb out for the last half of flower..I'll give it a try n see whas the result


----------



## Fiction (Dec 18, 2006)

Its been 5 weeks now and things are goin well. The blueberry has been filling out slower than the strawberry cough clones but i was expecting it since i started the blue from seed..other than that everythin is koo.. enjoy the pics


----------



## kbkiller9 (Dec 18, 2006)

Gorgeous..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 19, 2006)

*The ladies are looking great Fiction. How long ya got before the ladies come down? Your doing a great job mang keep it up. *


----------



## Fiction (Dec 19, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *The ladies are looking great Fiction. How long ya got before the ladies come down? Your doing a great job mang keep it up. *


 
Whas up bro? Thanks for the feedback. The ladies are supposed to have another 4 weeks for the cough and 3 weeks for the blueberry skunk. I can hardly wait. :chuck:


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey F! Your plants look great!! Everything there look great!    Your set up look very clean and perfect and your plants look healthy, strong and big!! Well done F! I'm sure they will be FULL of flowers soon....just for the pleasure of your eyes.....and ours!!


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 5, 2007)

Fiction, how are your plants doing? I'm very curious to see them. They should be huge a this point or have you already harvested them?


----------



## Fiction (Jan 7, 2007)

whas up kitty? Yeh The girls have been harvested..well all the cough has been atleast. I'm allowin the blueberry to grow out for a few more days while i flush them out.. I'll have pics up soon. thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Jan 7, 2007)

Uhhhmmmm.....looking forward to see that blueberry!!   
Don't take too long to post pictures!!  
And what about the girls already harvested? Have you dried them already and smoked them? :smoke1: How about a smoking report?


----------



## hgih (Jan 7, 2007)

its an amazing smoke i love it :joint:


----------



## Fiction (Jan 10, 2007)

So another grow comes to an end. I have to thank everyone on the forum for helpin me through yet another go at it. This time over I yeilded about an ounce per 3 strawberry cough clones and I have yet to weigh the blueberry skunk since their still drying and i actually only cut one down so far..im letting my last one grow out for another week to see what happens. But here's the pics! I hope you enjoy'em. I'm using the kitchen cabinets as drying closets. I set up a small fan in side to rotate air. I've smoked almost all the strawberry already! great smoke, smooth very heady social high. I'll have a smoke report on the blue shortly..also some iso hash:ccc: Any questions? get back to me..peace and thanks again!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 10, 2007)

*Congrats on a fine harvest there Fiction. You did one hell of a great job on this grow my friend. What ya got planned for next time around? *


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 10, 2007)

AWSOME JOB! 

let me and TBG know when we should come over for taste testing!


----------

